# For all the MARS wanna-bees



## Lethbridge U (12 Mar 2005)

There is a new promotional video on the DND website, it's pretty good.
www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/navy/jobs_e.aspx


----------



## tree hugger (14 Mar 2005)

7 min and 38 sec!  O wow!  They are recruiting hard!


----------



## RyanNS (14 Mar 2005)

Yea I saw that video a couple of weeks ago. Very informative and well put together. Hopefully they put out more detailed videos for the other MOC's too.


----------



## INFRES (14 Mar 2005)

Thre is probably a easy answer to this as im missing somthing  or not seeina link but when i clickthat link it does not bring me to a video nor can i find a link to the video on the page


----------



## Lethbridge U (15 Mar 2005)

Just go to the recruiting website, then find the MARS MOC. just click on the video, high or low resolution..... should work then. I've notice that the site has been down allot, so just give it another try.


----------



## Torlyn (15 Mar 2005)

NOAB board is sitting MAy 2-6 this year.

T


----------



## Sheerin (15 Mar 2005)

Impressive video.


----------

